# Has anyone used 0w20 oil in 2016-2017 models ???



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

Has anyone used 0w20 oil in 2016-2017 models ???


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lots have discussed it.


----------



## aircom (May 26, 2019)

I did not find on the forum


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I did in December, about 4500 miles ago.
Mobil One Extended Performance, which is 60-70% Group IV in 0W20 and only in 0W20. Originally intended to drain it in April but I decided to leave it in for 5k.
Didn't want to use it above 80 degrees at first, but as the summer progressed it's been on the road at least ten days in the 80s and one day it hit 92°. Oil temps on the computer are nothing to worry about 20 weight, but I have no idea what turbo bearing temps are like. 

Anyway, I strongly doubt it's less protection than I got from dealer oil for the first 15kmi.

Have an analysis kit on hand to see how it worked out. These cars have a reputation for being hard on oil, but 0W20 EP has a reputation for being good stuff.

I did not detect a MPG increase over 5W30 GM Synthetic. The only reason I'd do it again is 5W30 and 0W30 M1 are not Group IV oil these days, and Amsoil is a lot more expensive.


----------

